# Asio4all computer crash



## shnizzle (Jan 9, 2012)

hey people,
until now i had no problems at all using asio4all in cubase5 for recording with low latency, but somehow now everytime i switch to asio4all in cubase my computer crashes and turns to the blue screen of death . i didn´t change any settings what so ever. it just happened to be from one day to another. i already tried reinstalling asio4all - didn´t help. reinstalled cubase - didn´t help. could it be a windows update or something? my last resort would be to reinstall windows all together.
i googled the problem but couldn´t find any useful help accept reinstalling windows.
got-djent.com and ss.org are the only forums i´m registered to so i couldn´t ask anywhere else.

if anyone encountered this problem and found a solution please help.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you using ASIO4ALL with an audio interface? If not, update the drivers of your soundcard (Realtek or whatever brand it is).

If you are using an audio interface, I'd suggest updating the drivers for the device.

If this doesn't work, try updating all other drivers as well (BIOS, chipset, graphics etc.).

That should do the trick...


----------



## shnizzle (Jan 10, 2012)

KoenDercksen said:


> Are you using ASIO4ALL with an audio interface?



i use a pod x3 live. in cubase i can also chose "ASIO pod x3 live" and that works but it has bigger latencies. that´s why i prefer "ASIO4ALL". 
i´ll just update everything and see what happens.


----------



## shnizzle (Jan 10, 2012)

KoenDercksen said:


> If you are using an audio interface, I'd suggest updating the drivers for the device.
> 
> If this doesn't work, try updating all other drivers as well (BIOS, chipset, graphics etc.).



updated the pod - didn´t help. windows tells me everything else is up to date.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 10, 2012)

if i unplug a usb device that is using the asio driver in cubase while its on, it does the same thing. cant imagine why


----------



## shnizzle (Jan 10, 2012)

i took the desperate tour and reinstalled my whole system. that was necessary anyway. now it works again without problems.


----------



## fantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya that sounded like your audio driver (not ASIO4ALL) was fubar. You can force the driver to uninstall, but it's too late for that... Windows tends to cache installed drivers so you can quickly install them again. It's also possible that you had a bad disk sector, ram chip, etc. failing that you just fixed by "moving" things around. If it happens again, run some tests on your ram and disk.


----------

